# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Fear Farm, Kong, Halloween 2016 wrapup, MORE



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Halloween is NEVER over with the Big Scary Show 

New BIG SCARY SHOW 

Episode 119 – P.H.D.S.

Well, Halloween Season 2016 is over , and now we are all suffering from Post Halloween Depression Syndrome. The Big Scary Show is still moving forward to keep bringing you Halloween all year long, and with November comes a new Gruesome Giveaway.
The Roundtable of Terror is reflecting on the 2016 season with the (g)hosts, as a funeral dirge marks the end of the season.
Badger brings us a trio of interviews, with Booger Jim’s Hollow, Fear Farm, and Lake Hickory Haunts, as well as Deadline News. The Unknown Meathook ScareActor Jim, sends out his thanks in Scare Actor Spotlight, while Storm rants in a Haunt Minute, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther is back with a segment simply titled, “KONG”.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Audio Zombie – Apparition
Chris Thomas – A Lonely Hell
Verse 13 – The Asylum Speaks
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Hallowdean Productions (Sep 1, 2016)

I really liked the "Black Billy" intro Storm did! It was fun and spooky.


----------

